# Datenbankzugriff, WLAN, Bluetooth



## Waldi (23. Apr 2008)

Hallo Forum User,

ich habe einen Server laufen der eine Datenbank bereitstellt. Soweit so gut. Es ist eine PostgreSQL DB. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich eine GUI programmieren die diese DB abfrägt? Ich habe mir gedacht das über WLAN oder BT zu realisieren. Wobei WLAN besser wäre. Kann ich denn zu einer DB in ME connecten und Daten abfragen?

Ich habe einen XDA Orbit2 mit WM6. Dazu gibt es bestimmt eine bestimmte API. Woher bekomm ich die? J2ME ist installiert auf dem Gerät.


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Apr 2008)

das was du möchtest funktioniert nicht, du könntest aber den umweg gehen, dass du auf dem Datenbank-Server eine Software schreibst, die SQL-Queries empfängt und die Ergebnisse dann als XML, Json oder was auch immer wieder ausgibt.
Und mit deiner J2ME-Software verbindest du dich mit dem Server per Sockets, Bluetooth oder was auch immer


----------



## Waldi (24. Apr 2008)

hmm geht auch wlan? Ich hab gedacht vielleicht gibts sowas wie jdbc für die ME. Ich hätte ja Connection mit dem Internet und könnt dann auch Abfragen an den Server über SSH feuern. Dann bau ich doch lieber ne WebGui die ich dann in meinem Browser anzeigen kann und da die Werte ablesen oder sonst irgend wie verändern....


----------

